# Jareks New 05 Spec V



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Here She is


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good, but your camera sucks! haha


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good, but your camera sucks! haha


The original pics dont look like that, i used picasa to change the color hue of the pics, make the car stand out more.


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good, but your camera sucks! haha


I agree. Need some better pictures. BUT....nice car!!!! Plans?!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

low200sx said:


> I agree. Need some better pictures. BUT....nice car!!!! Plans?!


I changed the colors! whats wrong with messing with colors!~ lol... anyways, id like to keep mostly a stock appearance with plans of just window tint, alarm, Toyo Proxi's (tires), considering a custom catback with a Magnaflow Muffler. Engine will not be touched for about 60,000 miles... maybe.. dont know how long ill be able to resist...if i do CAI is the first on the hit list.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

nice ride
and once you start modding, you just cant stop


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

damn makes me wanna get rid of my bitch......im jealous


----------

